# Girard Lakes Bass Club - Pine Lake took 20lbs.+ to win.



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

That is right guys, in all of that wind & cold it took 20lb. 14oz. to win. Top 7 teams had at least 12lbs. Unbelieveable for those kinds of conditions.

Bass Day


----------



## Bassboy883 (Sep 27, 2005)

Not unbelievable for that lake though. I thought it was private? Same with Evans and you have both on your schedule?


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

NOW thats what I'm talkn' about!!!!!!

I don't care how I gotta get in there BassDay just tell me the protocol!!! I wanna fish that lake!!!!

Great show fellas!

Nip


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Nip, $500.00 Membership & $1,000,000.00 bond on your boat & you can fish it all summer. Or, if you tell me all your secrets on Mosquito, I'll tell you how we did it. 

PS; NO SNUB at Mosquito. Marriage maintenance. Wife=happy=fishing!!!!

Bass Day


----------



## Bass Day (Apr 11, 2004)

Here are the top seven;

1st M. Bolevich & M. Skripac 20 lbs. 14 oz. 
2nd B. McCormack & B. Stacy 17 lbs. 2 oz. 
3rd J. Abbott & F. Bartholomew 16 lbs. 7 oz. 
4th T. Alford & L. Cornell 13 lbs. 12 oz. 
5th J. Chiec & M. Schuller 12 lbs. 8 oz. 
6th M. Kalas & D. Yocum 12 lbs. 5 oz. 
7th B. Goshorn & A. Mileto 12 lbs. 

Jim will update the website this week. http://www.girardlakesbassclub.com

Bassboy883, Yes Pine & Evans are private & yes we do have them both on our schedule.

Bass Day


----------

